# Random Lucky Photos



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

Hope you're not all bored yet of seeing photos of my JRT lucky


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

He is so darn cute! Looks like such a character too!


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

mischiefgrrl said:


> He is so darn cute! Looks like such a character too!


 thanks, she has a very funny character, into everything though, just like a toddler


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Lucky has the most adorable face!


----------



## framos (Jun 20, 2011)

She's a pretty girl..


----------



## mjoy07 (Jun 25, 2011)

he's so cute!

what breed is he?


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

mjoy07 said:


> he's so cute!
> 
> what breed is he?


She is a jack russell terrier


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I think my fav is the second shot where it looks like she is pondering what to do next. I'll bet it's no good!!!!!!!


----------

